# Best Place to Display Photos



## hedonaldson16 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi,

I'm not sure if this is being posted in the right place or not.. but I was wondering what's the best place to post photos. I'm looking for ideas on websites or somewhere I can get my photos out. I'd like a place where I can eventually setup photos to be purchased and such. Any ideas are greatly appreciated.   

Thanks


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 9, 2017)

we used smugmug pro. 
clients can order right from the website and you can choose from several professional labs. we always used bayphoto. 
smugmug lets you set prices, sizes, and print medium. 
loved it.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 9, 2017)

I use Smugmug for my personal site.  Most of the pro's I know use Smugmug for selling their photos.  Clients can review and order directly.  Smugmug is rarely down and it is family owned.  Customer service is very good.


----------

